# Homemade anti-chew spray?



## 3rdTimestheCharm

I was just wondering if anyone has had success with any homemade anti-chew sprays for wood? 

Thanks!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Not a spray, but I had luck with a combination of dish liquid and flake pepper. I used a small paintbrush to brush the dish liquid all over the wood, then shook the pepper flakes into it.

Do NOT do this without eye protection if it's at all windy, as pepper flakes in the eyes sucks (ask me how I know this!! :icon_rolleyes.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

That's a good idea thanks! 

Lol, thanks for the tip about the eye protection! =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque

Give a multi vitamin.


----------



## waresbear

The best anti chew formula, better than pepper, used oil, whatever, is Irish Spring soap, easy as pie too. Buy a few bars and just rub them along the boards, nothing will chew your fence! And the whole place will smell "just like after an Irish rain", lol. Reapply every few weeks or after a lot of rain, surprisingly that soap's odor still sticks around after a rain, lots of chemicals in it I guess.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

He's not chewing at all at the moment. But, the BO just built wooden slow feeders and IF he does even try it, I want to make sure it's the last time he does.

I'm just trying to be a step of him is all since the horse across the aisle from him has a history of chewing wood and I don't want it to be a "monkey see, monkey do" type of thing lol :wink:


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Thanks warebears! That sounds great!


----------



## phantomhorse13

waresbear said:


> The best anti chew formula, better than pepper, used oil, whatever, is Irish Spring soap, easy as pie too.


I tried this too.. and the blasted mare _licked it off_. I couldn't believe it. Not sorry that horse is no longer with us so the barn is still standing.


Hopefully the OP's horse is just happy to eat the hay and leave the wood alone.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Oh my goodness! It's crazy that that mare licked it off!

So far, he's been doing well with the feeder and is just eating the hay.


----------



## Mulefeather

Wood chewing often has a lot more to do with boredom than seeing other horses do it, but it can also be caused by a vitamin deficiency. They make pellets like QUITT (you can buy it through SmartPak and other places) that help to stop it by addressing the deficiency. They’ve done studies that often show horses that crib or chew wood develop it because of not being given enough hay, and being stalled as well (hence the boredom).


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Thank Mulefeather! 

I am aware that chewing is commonly caused by deficiency, but my horse has never chewed any wood. Even when horses had to stay in and they didn't have the free choice, slow feeders he didn't.

I just want to take precautions because the BO's deal with the boarders and the slow feeders was that she would build them (at no fee to the boarders), but if our horse chews them, or damages them in anyway, we are responsible for paying for the repairs.


----------



## star16

I tried mxing chili powder with mineral oil once, and Luna started happiy licking it. I thought it was terribly spicy (I really don't like spicy foods!) but since there was some salt, she thought it was awesome. Then, tried cayenne pepper and it gave her a bit more pause. Star threw a hissy fit as soon as she smelled it and backed up. I guess it depends on your horse's taste preferences!


----------



## Smilie

Mulefeather said:


> Wood chewing often has a lot more to do with boredom than seeing other horses do it, but it can also be caused by a vitamin deficiency. They make pellets like QUITT (you can buy it through SmartPak and other places) that help to stop it by addressing the deficiency. They’ve done studies that often show horses that crib or chew wood develop it because of not being given enough hay, and being stalled as well (hence the boredom).


Big Ditto!
Horses need a certain amount of chew time, and when deprived at that,will start to wood chew, or even crib, if confinement is part of the package
I would also be careful putting stuff on a feeder
We have rails, in the front, and our horses don't chew them, because they have lots of forage and free choice minerals


----------



## Smilie

Curious why in the heck you would, build wooden slow feeders?
It seems kinda of no brainer, that if the horse gets frustrated, trying to get that hay,he will start to chew that wood instead, getting at the hay


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Thanks everyone!

I don't think boredom will be an issue as he, too, has free choice mineral, and now has free choice hay, but stranger things have happened. He also has access to go outside most of the time because each horse has an individual walkout attached to their stall, and the BO will start turning horses out in the pasture soon


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Smilie said:


> Curious why in the heck you would, build wooden slow feeders?
> It seems kinda of no brainer, that if the horse gets frustrated, trying to get that hay,he will start to chew that wood instead, getting at the hay


That's what my thoughts were, as well. I personally would not have built them out of wood, but we'll see what happens.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

